# 1st eggs!



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I got my first egg this week from my growing chicks. It was from one of my Easter Eggers. It was a very small green egg. The next day we had 2 little eggs and yesterday we had 3! Hopefully the other breeds will start adding to the collection soon. On the down side it will take several of these little eggs to make a decent omelette.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool! My Easter Egger was the last of my chickens to start laying. What other breed of chickens do you have?


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

Cuckoo Marans, Welsummers, Delawares, and my wifes' Crested Polish. I also have some grown RIRs and one Ameraucana. I must say my Ameraucana is amazing. She is the uglist chicken I have ever seen and kind of scrawny but she lays the biggest green egg of all my chickens and to beat it all she gave me a double yolker last week.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Curious the age of your new layers?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool my chickens had their first egg about 4 months ago and now all of my girlies r giving me 6 eggs a day!


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Curious the age of your new layers?


They were 5 months old at the end of Oct.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm now getting some small brown eggs as well but I haven't figured out for sure who's laying them. On a sad note my favorite 2yo RIR dies last week while sitting in the nest box. I miss that girl she was a great layer and the friendliest chicken I owned.


----------

